# specific candle mold



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

Have you considered making one yourself from something like white plastic pipe? I have seen molds made from this material although I have not used it myself.
Sheri


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

Now there is an idea. Had not thought of that! Will abs piping stain wax? Homedepot should have more than just black one would think.

Thanks


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

*Use copper, plastic will melt*

I have made copper molds with a cap sweated onto the end and a hole drilled in the cap for the wick. Stand them up in a pot of sand, wick hole down. 

I would think that most plastics will not stand up to the heat of melted wax.


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

Mr Odd frank,
does the copper not leave a stain on the wax?


----------



## Reed Honey (Mar 3, 2005)

You can use reg pvc plastic and you can find it in many sizes and just use there plastic caps for the bottom


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Reed Honey said:


> You can use reg pvc plastic and you can find it in many sizes and just use there plastic caps for the bottom


Are the candles easy to get out of the PVC pipe? Do you freeze them and do they pop right out?


----------



## Reed Honey (Mar 3, 2005)

We use the mold spray or pam cooking spray and dont have any problem getting them out


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

I thought Alter Candles or Church Candles needed to be a tapered candle? Here is a link that sells Tapered candle molds, there's 2 that are 12"

http://www.candlewic.com/store/category.aspx?q=cPolyurethane


----------



## Candleman (Aug 20, 2008)

*Candle mold*

there is a company in Canada that sells a chuch candle mold
that is 1" x 12" , silicone rubber , no release agent required.
www.busybeecandlesupply.ca


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

You could always make a wooden rod of the specific size, then make you own silicon mold by placing ii into a tube slightly larger and pouring in the silicon. Making candle molds, like the one you want is easy. And if your making more than one at a time, which is usually the case, then making a bunch of molds may be the way to go. I find buying silicon molds in quantities of twenty at a time really expensive.


----------

